# JT's master piece



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you so much JT for the awesome frag rack Im so happy with it, once is full with frags I will post pictures.
You guys be the judge of his wonderfull work.





































Just dont get madjelly guys.....pew pew lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see that logo under blue LED's!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy caliente! Team mjc is jelly!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

That has to be the best looking frag holder I've seen! Amazing work JT!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The lasers did all the work  

Thanks for the kind words  Its nice to know the work looks good to others, and not just in my head!

Alex gave me the length, width, and height, and said "do something nice". That is what I came up with. He didn't even know I did the logo until he saw it.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am speechless! Perfect piece of work!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Smoking hot and excellent work!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Simply WOW. time to start supplying Marine Depot.....and other stores 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Honestly... I am shocked. 

Amazing quality work!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sexiness! like i told you in text message.....iam soooo madjelly!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

".....length, width, and height, and said "do something nice"....." - That's what she said.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Taipan said:


> ".....length, width, and height, and said "do something nice"....." - That's what she said.


Lol thats what I though good to know Im not the only one with a big imagination
Thanks again JT you rock!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

JT has a very inventive, creative turn of mind..tell him 'do something nice' and you are for sure going to be amazed. Gorgeous piece Jon.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

To say I'm surprised I think would be an insult - so, not surprisingly, amazing work yet again from JT.

I can't wait to order something......now, what to order?


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

J_T,

AWESOME!!! 

>jason


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello guys as I promised before here is the rack full of frags


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice piece of work. This make's me wanna buy some corals.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw the rack and those frags in person, just gorgeous!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Super sexy.

Jealous.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice stuff Alex and JT


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

awesome work JT, really need to get some custom racks for my frag tanks.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome frag rack! Great work JT!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 



Bigshow, I should have an email for you this week 



Jkoot, wish I had some more time to chat, but I had another appointment.


Sent from my HTC 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I second all the good things everyone else said. That is a sweet piece of work.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

J_T said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Bigshow, I should have an email for you this week
> 
> ...


Sounds good Jon.


----------

